# I risked life and limb for this shot...



## gstanfield (Jun 1, 2012)

yesterday, while traipsing around the country with Mike (LOVEMYLABS) I came across what had to be pound for pound the most vicious creature in the world. I'm never one to scare away from a good shot so on hands and knees I approached with complete disregard for personal safety and snapped this shot before quickly retreating to safety...


Then again, this little guy was about 18" long at best so maybe I was safe the whole time. It was pretty impressive when he tried to attack Mike though


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

That rascal is upsot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That rascal is upsot


 
Hankus I've messed with a lot of bull snakes but this little guy took real offense to me tryin to get him to coil up for George. 

George I think when you walked over to try for a shot of the falls from above lookin down was a lot more risky 

This was the only shot i took of him  but George got several really nice ones of him


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 1, 2012)

I see you got a shot of him more straight, he looks a little longer than I thought, maybe 24", but he's skinny enough to throw off the perception. When I get home I have a ton of shots to go through, but it's time consuming and a pain with my laptop and this slow motel 6 connection


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 1, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> I see you got a shot of him more straight, he looks a little longer than I thought, maybe 24", but he's skinny enough to throw off the perception. When I get home I have a ton of shots to go through, but it's time consuming and a pain with my laptop and this slow motel 6 connection


 
Too bad you weren't here today. I went down with the tractor and worked a couple of the areas I hadn't seed already to knock down the knapweed and saw 3 different snakes a garder snake, one I'm not sure of and another Bull snake that was well over 3 feet long but it's just a bit to dusty to carry the camera while runnin the tractor


----------



## rip18 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great shots!  Looks like a fun subject!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like the two of you had a great day!  Nice shots!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad you got to shoot some of Mike's zoo.  That had to be a blast.  Great capture.

Hoss


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 1, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> yesterday, while traipsing around the country with Mike (LOVEMYLABS) I came across what had to be pound for pound the most vicious creature in the world. I'm never one to scare away from a good shot so on hands and knees I approached with complete disregard for personal safety and snapped this shot before quickly retreating to safety...
> 
> 
> Then again, this little guy was about 18" long at best so maybe I was safe the whole time. It was pretty impressive when he tried to attack Mike though



Great pic. Been a long time since I've seen one of those. First snake to ever get me. I was five and screamed bloody murder and that thing got even more fierce.


----------



## quinn (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sticking your neck out for our enjoyment!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 3, 2012)

Too close for me,fine shot


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 3, 2012)

Dug up another shot of this little guy:


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2012)

Yea right he risked life and limb   Ya notice the anlge of this shot???????????    From behind   Guess who it was watchin??    You sure got some GREAT shots George


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey now Mike, I was staring down the barrel for a few shots (like the first one), you're just the guy that ticked him off!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Hey now Mike, I was staring down the barrel for a few shots (like the first one), you're just the guy that ticked him off!


   Yea and you got to admit I can move backwards pretty fast for an old guy when he came at me a couple of times


----------

